# SHTF in Russia...



## TG

The people never stop suffering

Russia Ruble Crisis Looks Like The Soviet Union - Business Insider


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Yea this SH*T DOESNT STOP.. UGH


----------



## Camel923

Not good. Question: will this led to civil war with ethnic minorities like the Chechens?


----------



## TG

It's very true about people buying large appliances, electronics and cars right now before their money is worthless.. My family in Sibir is buying a lot of extra preps of all kinds, including generators and more solar panels, this crisis is being felt all the way to Kamchatka.. 
I'm afraid..


----------



## TG

Camel923 said:


> Not good. Question: will this led to civil war with ethnic minorities like the Chechens?


Anything is possible&#8230; although Kadyrov, current Chechen leader is heavily pro-Putin and crushing sculls as we speak.


----------



## TG

EVERYONE is emptying their bank accounts… If this is not a SHTF situation, I don't know what is. 

Learn from this even though your family is in a safe financial standing, see what you might need to weather a potentially year-long disaster and prepare the best way you can.


----------



## Prepared One

I think to many people have started looking elsewhere when Communist USSSR fell. Putin worries me. He is ex KGB with a huge ego and wants to return to the old way of doing things. He likes the world stage and certainly not affraid to use his military to get what he wants. I think we should keep a close eye on what happens there.


----------



## MisterX

TorontoGal said:


> The people never stop suffering
> 
> Russia Ruble Crisis Looks Like The Soviet Union - Business Insider


This is gonna affect most of us in Europe


----------



## Piratesailor

Incredible. Yes. Shtf. We should all take stock of this. 

I had a conversation with an energy trader recently. We obviously talked about oil. He gave me some very good reasons for the current price.

They he said.. "Now, if I was a conspiracy theorist" and went on to talk about how this is damaging Russia, Venezuela, China and a few other countries. He then made a comparison of oil prices in the run up to the collapse of the ussr. 

Regardless. TG you're right that we should take note as I remember 17+% rates interest here..


----------



## Piratesailor

Regarding oil.. It's the inverse of what goes up must come down.. It may take a year or two. Many countries will benefit from cheaper energy too..


----------



## TG

MisterX said:


> This is gonna affect most of us in Europe


I hope you and your family can sufficiently prepare in time.. A lot of my family (South East Ukraine, some Russian cities and Sibiria) are working fast to get things organized, some family members are visiting us in Canada, everyone is leaving early, before Christmas


----------



## TG

From the above article:

.."The timeline of the collapse of the Soviet Union can be traced to September 13, 1985. On this date, Sheikh Ahmed Zaki Yamani, the minister of oil of Saudi Arabia, declared that the monarchy had decided to alter its oil policy radically. The Saudis stopped protecting oil prices, and Saudi Arabia quickly regained its share in the world market. During the next six months, oil production in Saudi Arabia increased fourfold, while oil prices collapsed by approximately the same amount in real terms."

Read more: Russia Ruble Crisis Looks Like The Soviet Union - Business Insider


----------



## Slippy

First off, prayers for your family TorontoGal. 

If memory serves, it was not too very long ago that the world media was singing praises for the Russian's and their economic successes. Just goes to show how delicate our "World Economy" really is. 

Does Putin use this to implement more Government control? I predict Yes.

EDIT; Every country that has Oil Production costs that approach and exceed $100 per barrel are in for some interesting times.


----------



## MisterX

TorontoGal said:


> I hope you and your family can sufficiently prepare in time.. A lot of my family (South East Ukraine, some Russian cities and Sibiria) are working fast to get things organized, some family members are visiting us in Canada, everyone is leaving early, before Christmas


I'm the only one from my immediate family currently living here, so I'm thankful for that...but hopefully I'll be ready for whatever gets thrown my way.


----------



## Urinal Cake

The Oil scenario happened DESPITE that Panty waste in Washington!
This is crippling the Saudis as well (good thing) They will give less to the Al Quada group.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Some research shows 70% of Russia's import income is from export of oil & gas. So the falling prices would effect their government but there had to have been other financial problems also. Just like Venezuela.

This is all on Saudi Arabia who is the world's largest exporter of oil. They are the ones that had run oil prices up so high but also the ones with a large bank roll that can handle years of low oil prices. They are also the dictatorship of OPEC.
Saudi's oil prices made it economical for the US to develop shale oil. There is so much that with a US pipeline from Canada to the Gulf to the refineries that exporting could become a major player. And that is a problem for the other player's market shares. It is also why oil exporters won't reduce production since they will loose market shares. Once an exporter looses an importer as a customer its hard to get them back. So don't expect the Saudis to cut back on production to raise oil prices.


----------



## cdell

I heard about this on the radio this morning. Things are gonna get really interesting.


----------



## whoppo

Financial security is fleeting... regardless of monetary wealth, anyone can be devastated with little or no warning.

THIS is why we acquire useful skills and prepare for the unknown. While we pray and hope for the best in respect to those around the globe, do not forget... it's a small world.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

TorontoGal said:


> It's very true about people buying large appliances, electronics and cars right now before their money is worthless.. My family in Sibir is buying a lot of extra preps of all kinds, including generators and more solar panels, this crisis is being felt all the way to Kamchatka..
> I'm afraid..


Glad they have good heads on their shoulders... buying stuff like that helps no matter what...


----------



## Auntie

Toronto Gal I hope the best for your family and friends. It is so sad to see a country falling apart. You and your family seem to have a good mindset. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## TG

Auntie said:


> Toronto Gal I hope the best for your family and friends. It is so sad to see a country falling apart. You and your family seem to have a good mindset. Prayers for all of you.


Thank you so much.


----------



## OctopusPrime

I will not comment on Putin because I do not know the whole story. I read about it everyday, but I read what I am provided and what I am provided is tainted by the media..which I hate as much as politicans. 

Very sorry to hear your loved ones are suffering from this ordeal. All I can say is prepare yourself and use this time to make sure they are as best prepared as they can be. Ask them what they have done to prepare, and if it is not enough tell them what they are missing. That is all you can do. Best of luck...do not worry Russians are about the strongest people in the world imo ..they have gotten through much worse times and leaders. 

I will say economic war is cowardice and maybe once you corner the bear the bear may not lay down he may charge you.


----------



## TG

OctopusPrime said:


> I will not comment on Putin because I do not know the whole story. I read about it everyday, but I read what I am provided and what I am provided is tainted by the media..which I hate as much as politicans.
> 
> Very sorry to hear your loved ones are suffering from this ordeal. All I can say is prepare yourself and use this time to make sure they are as best prepared as they can be. Ask them what they have done to prepare, and if it is not enough tell them what they are missing. That is all you can do. Best of luck...do not worry Russians are about the strongest people in the world imo ..they have gotten through much worse times and leaders.
> 
> I will say economic war is cowardice and maybe once you corner the bear the bear may not lay down he may charge you.


Thank you, my family already experienced similar and a lot worse hardships beginning in 1905 at the hands of communists, they are already well prepared. Right now it's all about reorganizing and protecting what we have, including buying investment property here, in Toronto ASAP. We'll weather this  I know many others back home will not, many people live just one day at a time.


----------



## Diver

I certainly wish those who have families in the area well, but I have always felt that concern about Russian economic conditions was overblown in the west. Russia has an economy about the size of Italy. It is important because it is an atomic power, but economically it is not as important as many seem to believe.

This is hard on Russians, but their activities in Ukraine have made them difficult to either help or sympathize with.

Re: Ukraine, I feel they should model themselves after Finland rather than try to be a smaller version of Russia, but it is up to them to figure that out.


----------



## SARGE7402

TG am sorry to hear about your family situation.

But the rest of need to sit back and understand this is based on the sanctions from russia's invasion of the ukraine. what did we expect was going to happen.

will it spread to the USofA? Not hardly. Who is going to impose sanctions on us?


----------



## OctopusPrime

TorontoGal said:


> Thank you, my family already experienced similar and a lot worse hardships beginning in 1905 at the hands of communists, they are already well prepared. Right now it's all about reorganizing and protecting what we have, including buying investment property here, in Toronto ASAP. We'll weather this  I know many others back home will not, many people live just one day at a time.


That is good your family is like minded and actively protecting themselves for what may lay ahead. Most of the world lives one day at a time that is their only option.

Knowledge, Bullets, Bread, Fuel, Shelter, Numbers...if you have this you are in a decent position. I take it your family is located close to each other?


----------



## TG

OctopusPrime said:


> I take it your family is located close to each other?


Unfortunately, no but still all in large numbers spread from South Eastern Ukraine to as far east as Kamchatka, some in Mongolia and China. All thanks to Joseph Stalin's special travel service.


----------



## OctopusPrime

It depends on how you look at things but I would say that is more of an advantage to have large numbers in multiple geographical regions. Migration if things get to sour. they have options. just checked the distance between eastern Ukraine to the center of Mongolia...it is 6000 km!


----------



## TG

OctopusPrime said:


> It depends on how you look at things but I would say that is more of an advantage to have large numbers in multiple geographical regions. Migration if things get to sour. they have options. just checked the distance between eastern Ukraine to the center of Mongolia...it is 6000 km!


Ulan bataar


----------



## MikeyPrepper

oh wow great info


----------



## bigwheel

TorontoGal said:


> It's very true about people buying large appliances, electronics and cars right now before their money is worthless.. My family in Sibir is buying a lot of extra preps of all kinds, including generators and more solar panels, this crisis is being felt all the way to Kamchatka..
> I'm afraid..


Prayers headed up for your kin and other folks in that region.


----------



## oddapple

Auntie said:


> Toronto Gal I hope the best for your family and friends. It is so sad to see a country falling apart. You and your family seem to have a good mindset. Prayers for all of you.


We-are-next
This is like a slow rolling domino effect. 
The press will be blocked and censored more now in more places because it is happening in several places now. 
When it is more places than not, people will acknowledge it but we are not far behind.


----------



## TG

Thanks for the prayers, guys, looks like we're skipping family Christmas and New Year this time but my family is doing a lot better (always been prepared) than many others out there.


----------



## pheniox17

Tg if you can, try and invest in some USA and aus currency (not massive amounts but a little, so you can help out your family over there... Digital version may be the safest?? Idk but avoid postal service....

And you have a encyclopedia worth of knowledge here worth sharing, please keep a timeline for us (from your families view if possible) as a historical account of a common shtf event that all of us understand is a extremely likely possibility... 

Good luck to your family, they should be fine if your anything to go by


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> Unfortunately, no but still all in large numbers spread from South Eastern Ukraine to as far east as Kamchatka, some in Mongolia and China. All thanks to Joseph Stalin's special travel service.


Looks like you may need to explain your comment here. I suspect most don't know that little detail of recent Russian history.


----------



## oddapple

I believe that has to do with forced relocation - they try to bust families up and send them different places. On the menu here too...


----------



## mcangus

That video with the language spread is pretty cool.

So what is Russian's official statement regarding the cause? This kind of remains me of the US and Japan, the war sort of started because of oil in a way.


----------



## TG

Diver said:


> Looks like you may need to explain your comment here. I suspect most don't know that little detail of recent Russian history.


Labour camps, not recent... I'm confused, you have been to Russia and never heard of Joseph Stalin?


----------



## TG

mcangus said:


> So what is Russian's official statement regarding the cause? .


It'll come. Times are not as bad as when Soviet Union failed, not even close.


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> Labour camps, not recent... I'm confused, you have been to Russia and never heard of Joseph Stalin?


I have been to Russia and Ukraine and I understood your reference. I got the impression some of the others on the thread did not understand what you meant.


----------



## HuntingHawk

ABC evening news said the ruble has devalued by 20% over the past 24 hours.


----------



## TG

Great money article on this subject:
Who loses if Russia implodes? - Dec. 16, 2014


----------



## bgreed

Toronto Gal, Those of us that know Russians and Ukrainians know they are some of the strongest and most resourceful people on the planet. For many prepping has pretty much been a way of life for a long time. I truly hope that your family gets everything in order before things really start to crash. I know my friends in Ukraine are very concerned about this as well. Will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## TG

bgreed said:


> Toronto Gal, Those of us that know Russians and Ukrainians know they are some of the strongest and most resourceful people on the planet. For many prepping has pretty much been a way of life for a long time. I truly hope that your family gets everything in order before things really start to crash. I know my friends in Ukraine are very concerned about this as well. Will keep your family in my prayers.


Thanks so much, the regular people can't seem to catch a break. Where are your friends located in Ukraine?


----------



## bgreed

Kiev, Odessa, Sumy, Lviv,Kharkov


----------



## TG

bgreed said:


> Kiev, Odessa, Sumy, Lviv,Kharkov


Nice! We're all originally from Odessa and Odesskaya Oblast.. You're using the Russian-language spelling, we do as well


----------



## jro1

Did i miss something?!?! I remember reading on here not long ago, that the citizens were happy about sanctions, and that they were proud to take care of themselves away from the outside world!


----------



## Diver

jro1 said:


> Did i miss something?!?! I remember reading on here not long ago, that the citizens were happy about sanctions, and that they were proud to take care of themselves away from the outside world!
> View attachment 8901


Schizophrenia is a national sport in Russia.


----------



## csi-tech

If we complete the Keystone Pipeline and continue our increasing oil production and reducing our dependence on foreign oil we can can write our own ticket. If the Skunkworks at Lockheed Martin can back up what they are saying by creating a fusion reactor in a few years.........We will have the power of the Gods.


----------



## Diver

csi-tech said:


> If we complete the Keystone Pipeline and continue our increasing oil production and reducing our dependence on foreign oil we can can write our own ticket. If the Skunkworks at Lockheed Martin can back up what they are saying by creating a fusion reactor in a few years.........We will have the power of the Gods.


I'm not holding my breath on number 2 and I figure number 1 will get approval in 2017 earliest.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I thought vodka was the #1 sport of Russia. :cower:


----------



## HuntingHawk

Morning news is saying ruble has devalued by 50%. Just the other day they were saying 20%.


----------



## TG

Putin's latest metaphor 

"The West wanted "to chain the Bear," de-claw it and saw off its teeth, unless it sat quietly eating berries in the forest."

From Putin Shows Stick to West, Carrot to Oligarchs, and Heart to "Someone"


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> Putin's latest metaphor
> 
> "The West wanted "to chain the Bear," de-claw it and saw off its teeth, unless it sat quietly eating berries in the forest."
> 
> From Putin Shows Stick to West, Carrot to Oligarchs, and Heart to "Someone"


I didn't realize that Putin was such a literary talent.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Sanctions I believe were not about Russia's involvement in the Ukraine but the shooting down of the airliner. Don't know anyone that believes it was a rebel at the controls. But Putin is real good at blaming things on others.


----------



## TG

Diver said:


> I didn't realize that Putin was such a literary talent.


He really is haha

He's back is against the wall and everyone seems to be attacking him and his actions. He'll weather even this.
I'm not his fan but over the years, I have developed a shaky, love/hate kind of respect for him, don't ask


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> He really is haha
> 
> He's back is against the wall and everyone seems to be attacking him and his actions. He'll weather even this.
> I'm not his fan but over the years, I have developed a shaky, love/hate kind of respect for him, don't ask


I've been to Russia so I understand his appeal within the Russian context. I don't see Ukraine being saved by declining oil prices however, so he is very much a threat to his neighbors.


----------



## Danm

Not a fan of Mr. Putin but when did we last have a poltican with a 85% approval rateing.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Being Putin controls the media there, it should be 110%.


----------



## Diver

Danm said:


> Not a fan of Mr. Putin but when did we last have a poltican with a 85% approval rateing.


I'm not sure but Obama's was pretty high in 2009, about the time he won the Nobel Peace prize. LOL

I think that showed that our judgment was no better than the average Russian's.


----------



## TG

HuntingHawk said:


> Being Putin controls the media there, it should be 110%.


&#8230;but this wouldn't look convincing :21:


----------



## TG

Diver said:


> I think that showed that our judgment was no better than the average Russian's.


Judging by this quote, you must assume that Russian elections are actually democratic? haha


----------



## Diver

TorontoGal said:


> Judging by this quote, you must assume that Russian elections are actually democratic? haha


No, I am saying that Russians who like Putin are probably smarter than Americans who like Obama. I think I may have some agreement on that one.


----------



## rucusworks

TorontoGal said:


> Judging by this quote, you must assume that Russian elections are actually democratic? haha


They HAVE to be democratic......the leader says so. lol


----------



## TG

Russians love social media, people are sharing a lot of photos of what they're frantically buying and now, a lot of people are sharing the contents of their cellars instead


----------



## Danm

One thing i know for sure, having friends that are Buryats to Russians there strong people who will find a way to endure anything the world throws at them, Goverments come and go these folks are survivors.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

The world is getting to be a scary place and we have a cowardly community organizer as president.


----------



## HuntingHawk

The ruble devaluing by 50% this year & 20% in just the past few months has to be hard on the people.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

TG said:


> Russians love social media, people are sharing a lot of photos of what they're frantically buying and now, a lot of people are sharing the contents of their cellars instead


Looks like the great Bear has been cornered and some of the people are worried what that may bring. Looks like a well done preppers stash. Not sure how this may tie into the big picture but Putin just gave the people of Russia the right to carry a rifle anywhere in public.


----------



## TG

HuntingHawk said:


> The ruble devaluing by 50% this year & 20% in just the past few months has to be hard on the people.


It is, everyone is emptying their bank accounts and making big purchases, some are only buying food and other preps, everyone is affected. China is helping Russia right now, still more details to come out.


----------



## TG

""Not sure how this may tie into the big picture but Putin just gave the people of Russia the right to carry a rifle anywhere in public.""


Yes, this is a good thing and not really a big deal. Some people will and some people will not, same as in US.


----------



## HuntingHawk

TG, you have the same avatar as TorontoGal.


----------



## TG

HuntingHawk said:


> TG, you have the same avatar as TorontoGal.


Sorry for the confusion, I am TorontoGal  Since EVERYONE was calling me TG anyway, I asked the site owner to shorten my username.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

TG said:


> It's very true about people buying large appliances, electronics and cars right now before their money is worthless.. My family in Sibir is buying a lot of extra preps of all kinds, including generators and more solar panels, this crisis is being felt all the way to Kamchatka..
> I'm afraid..


What I think a lot of people don't realize about Russia is that they do not believe a nuclear war is not survivable and have been building underground shelters for years. What do you know about this.


----------



## TG

rickkyw1720pf said:


> What I think a lot of people don't realize about Russia is that they do not believe a nuclear war is not survivable and have been building underground shelters for years. What do you know about this.


Our underground shelters are not specifically for nuclear disasters, some are but not most of them. There is a vast network almost in every major city, some go back since before first world war.

For example, I lived in Odessa, Ukraine (Russian-speaking city) and our Katacombs (largest tunnel system in the world) are very old, great place to hide for soldiers and partisans (both first and second world wars, also civil war). Right now, small portion of it is a museum but as kids, we ran through them like crazy, some got lost, discovered many different exits, some right to the beaches (Black Sea).

More info: Odessa Catacombs | Atlas Obscura

Most subways in major cities are also bomb shelters that can house half the population with clean water and food storages.


----------



## TG

The world might laugh at us but we will survive and laugh back  That's what my 5 year-old cousin said yesterday.


----------



## Diver

If you have been on a western subway in any city and take a ride on the Moscow subway you will immediately notice the Moscow subway is considerably deeper. That is to make it deep enough to serve as a shelter.


----------



## rucusworks

Diver said:


> If you have been on a western subway in any city and take a ride on the Moscow subway you will immediately notice the Moscow subway is considerably deeper. That is to make it deep enough to serve as a shelter.


Smart actually. If your going to develop structure underground, might as well make it deeper to serve double purpose.


----------



## HuntingHawk

We've seen some pics of food stores. So where are the pics of the booze stores?


----------



## bgreed

TG said:


> Russians love social media, people are sharing a lot of photos of what they're frantically buying and now, a lot of people are sharing the contents of their cellars instead


Oh Oh Oh I see my favorite tomatoes, compote, mushrooms wow what a stash of delectable edibles Russian style )))))


----------



## bgreed

I have been on the subways in Kiev and they are DEEP at least 100 meters underground it takes fully two minutes on the escalator to reach platform of the main station near Krashatic Blvd.


----------



## TG

bgreed said:


> I have been on the subways in Kiev and they are DEEP at least 100 meters underground it takes fully two minutes on the escalator to reach platform of the main station near Krashatic Blvd.


Beautiful blade!!!!


----------



## bgreed

Thank you it is the Crane model by Bugei Trading excellent quality


----------



## Will2

TG said:


> &#8230;but this wouldn't look convincing :21:


They said that about taxes too but it didnt convince anyone.


----------



## bgreed

Yes I studied Nami Ryu sword style. As taught by James Williams. I really want a shaska and to learn how to use it. Yes sharp objects can have their own fascination )))


----------



## csi-tech

Russia's issues are Putin's doing. Their economy is based solely on energy exports. They have little else to offer the rest of the world. If they want to prosper, pull out of the Crimea. They should concern themselves with improving their GDP before world conquest.


----------



## Urinal Cake

csi-tech said:


> Russia's issues are Putin's doing. Their economy is based solely on energy exports. They have little else to offer the rest of the world. If they want to prosper, pull out of the Crimea. They should concern themselves with improving their GDP before world conquest.


Funny 6 months ago he was extorting Europe with energy, now he can shove all that Russian gas up his ass!


----------



## bgreed

The thing to understand is that Russia sits on some pretty vast mineral resources. They just have no way to get it out of the ground or the lack of will. The difference between a socialist and free market economy.


----------



## tirednurse

TG said:


> It's very true about people buying large appliances, electronics and cars right now before their money is worthless.. My family in Sibir is buying a lot of extra preps of all kinds, including generators and more solar panels, this crisis is being felt all the way to Kamchatka..
> I'm afraid..


I keep watching this story Toronto Gal and I'm having a hard time understanding why they are buying things like appliances and electronics. seems to me they would be better off buying things like food, clothing, heating supplies (fire wood, coal, natural gas or whatever they use) tools, and things they will need but may have a hard time getting with the economy being so bad.

please explain your family's point of view please if you don't mind.


----------



## TG

Most people are buying food to store for the future, prepping has been part of my culture for centuries, everyone has a stash. People are basically emptying their bank accounts and buying anything of high value to them because their currency lost all value.
I read the same articles and follow reports, there is a lot more to it


----------



## tirednurse

TG said:


> Most people are buying food to store for the future, prepping has been part of my culture for centuries, everyone has a stash. People are basically emptying their bank accounts and buying anything of high value to them because their currency lost all value.
> I read the same articles and follow reports, there is a lot more to it


I understand spending what they can now. I would do the same. I just have a hard time understanding the news articles talking about the line up of people that are buying things like electronics. 
what type of things are your family doing to prepare? I of course am thinking this would be a good learning tool since I feel we are facing the same thing in our futures. I wish I could hang out with some people who have done this before and learn what they feel is important. Guess this is the closest I will get.


----------



## TG

tirednurse said:


> I understand spending what they can now. I would do the same. I just have a hard time understanding the news articles talking about the line up of people that are buying things like electronics.
> what type of things are your family doing to prepare? I of course am thinking this would be a good learning tool since I feel we are facing the same thing in our futures. I wish I could hang out with some people who have done this before and learn what they feel is important. Guess this is the closest I will get.


Every family has different needs. My family has various branches, we are spread out from Odessa to Kamchatka with a few cities and towns in between, including deep in Siberia. Everyone already has emergency preps of all kinds, almost everyone has already emptied their bank accounts in order to buy foreign currency that's currently stable, electronics such as washing machines or whatever they might need in the future, apartments and houses, whatever that is of value, which might retain its value, either fiscally or to them personally.. I can't explain the reason for every purchase, everyone has individual needs.

Financial crash in Russia is most certainly a disaster but Russians are always prepared for all kinds of disasters, this too shall pass. 
The best advice I can offer is stick close to your family and make contacts with family members far away, make an effort to repair all relationships, whether you agree or disagree. All disasters can be overcome, IMHO.

BTW, Media will show you only what they want you to see.


----------



## Diver

tirednurse said:


> I understand spending what they can now. I would do the same. I just have a hard time understanding the news articles talking about the line up of people that are buying things like electronics.
> what type of things are your family doing to prepare? I of course am thinking this would be a good learning tool since I feel we are facing the same thing in our futures. I wish I could hang out with some people who have done this before and learn what they feel is important. Guess this is the closest I will get.


Basically, what you want to do from an economic standpoint is stock up, especially with anything that is imported. Imported goods are going to take the largest jump in price and the variety of goods that are imported in Russia is pretty diverse. I suspect a lot of stores are already cleaned out.


----------

